# DIY livery in Hampshire/Surrey



## RIB (24 February 2013)

Hi, 

I'm looking for DIY livery in or around Oakhanger/Grayshott. I live in Oakhanger and work in Grayshott so ideally livery would be en route. 

If anyone knows of anything I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Sameru (25 February 2013)

There is a yard in Liphook advertised on nfed. Also spaces in Kingsley, not on your way to work but very close. I currently live in Liphook, stable in liss and work in Farnham so I'm a fine one to talk about going out of my way! Good luck!


----------



## Firewell (25 February 2013)

Theres a livery yard in oakhanger at oakhanger farm


----------



## RIB (25 February 2013)

Sameru said:



			There is a yard in Liphook advertised on nfed. Also spaces in Kingsley, not on your way to work but very close. I currently live in Liphook, stable in liss and work in Farnham so I'm a fine one to talk about going out of my way! Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. My horse is currently stabled in Liss, whereabouts are you? 

Do you know the name of the yard in Kingsley by any chance?

Firewell: the yard in Oakhanger looks lovely but according to the website only does full livery. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## molly7886 (25 February 2013)

There were a few local ads up in denes on Saturday for yards in the area. sorry can't remember details but Im sure the usually helpful staff may look for you if you phoned


----------



## giveitago (26 March 2013)

Have you tried Puckshott near the Hospital?


----------



## bluebellfreddy (4 April 2013)

Gbequestrian in empshot green. Might be kind of on your way. Brill yard. http://gbequestrian.co.uk/


----------

